# Slim-Bat



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

This was a neat find. About a decade ago the wife and I were at a mall--She wanted some shoes-that gave me the blues-instead of a snooze-I decided to cruise-in a dollar store with nothing to loose-this is what I found-and here is the news. Sorry, I was just practicing my "rap" (yeah, I know--I'll just stick to slots).
What's neat about this piece is the scale. As you can see in the pics, it compliments the Aurora cars' size well. Not an easy conversion--with a lot of grinding involved. It was originally a pull-back type and it's the smallest plastic bat-mobile body of this type I've seen. It's powered by an Aurora slim-line chassis. It's kind of slow (no after-burner), but still looks ok when running a lap or two.
cheers...


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

A very nice conversion Boss9 

Roger Corrie


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Definitely a nice set for the caped crusaders! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

This is a pic. of mine (if I did the attachment right) it's larger and runs a tyco pan chassis. I added headlights and a lighted flame in the back. The flame is one of those little plastic ones from one of those little ceramic christmas trees.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Hey Boss9,

How about a pic of the underside.

BTW - I like racin' Slim-Lines. With a little work I can get a stock Slim-Line to run as fast or faster then a stock T-Jet. They definately handle a lot better then a stock T-Jet.

Marty


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Nice Batmobiles guys......

MTyoder.....the body you used....was that the plastic Batmobile candy holder??


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Thanks for the comps' mates.

Here's he underneath shot you requested, Marty--









Hey mtyoder and TX Street Racer- That's similar to one I did and posted the pics earlier. If you look back a page or so in the past threads, you'll see them. It's listed as "the other Bat-car". I have an action shot of it with the afterburn at full tilt. A lot of guys here liked that one. Check it out if you get the chance.
cheers


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Mtyoder,

I have one just like it and I wonder if you can show me a picture of underside.. 

And also both are nice looking cars!!

Thanks
wes


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Yep! Candy dispenser. The underside is not very pretty I built it a long time ago. My modeling skills weren't so good back then. I've got another body and would like to build a better one some day.


----------



## luke the duke (Apr 26, 2004)

the under side is just extra gravy as long as it looks good going around the track


----------

